# Problème Trousseau éléments locaux



## hubnium (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un gros problème depuis la mise à jour de Mavericks au niveau du Trousseau.

Il me demande un mot de passe pour le trousseau "éléments locaux" mais je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est 

Je n'ai pas vraiment souvenir d'avoir du rentrer un mot de passe pour le Trousseau (à vrai dire je n'ai jamais utilisé cette fonction).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## clotaire91 (23 Octobre 2013)

hubnium a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème depuis la mise à jour de Mavericks au niveau du Trousseau.
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème. Je suis dans le même pétrin..


----------



## Splafi (23 Octobre 2013)

c'est sûrement votre MP administrateur


----------



## clotaire91 (23 Octobre 2013)

Non justement j'ai bien essayé, mais le mot de passe administrateur ( celui qu'on tape quand on se connecte à notre utilisateur?) ne marche pas


----------



## Splafi (23 Octobre 2013)

Appeler Apple demain seul solution.


----------



## clotaire91 (24 Octobre 2013)

C'est bien ce dont j'avais peur.... Merci.. ^^'


----------



## Blackwolf47 (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai appelé Apple hier et aujourd'hui pour le même problème citer ici, j'ai enfin la solution. Il suffit  d'aller dans le finder dans la barre du haut faite "aller" + alt enfoncé, vous avez alors la bibliothèque qui apparait cliquez dessus puis cherchez le dossier keychains mettez le sur bureau, redémarrer le mac (chargement un peu plus long que prévu) puis mettez le dossier keychains dans la corbeille et voilà! D'après Apple c'est un problème dû à la mise à jour de l'OS Maverick, 

En espérant avoir été utile..


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, et bienvenue, 




Blackwolf47 a dit:


> aller dans le finder dans la barre du haut faite "aller" + alt enfoncé, vous avez alors la bibliothèque qui apparait cliquez dessus puis cherchez le dossier keychains mettez le sur bureau, redémarrer le mac (chargement un peu plus long que prévu) puis mettez le dossier keychains *(celui du Bureau)* dans la corbeille


Cette man&#339;uvre détruit l'ancien trousseau d'accès, il faut le savoir 
= ça oblige à repartir de zéro, quand même, et certains vont la trouver mauvaise&#8230;


----------



## fcp (29 Octobre 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour, et bienvenue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour, en effet il ne faut pas effacer le fichier keychain, au risque de perdre des accès qu'on a pas toujours noté ailleurs. En fait il suffit de saisir le mot de passe administrateur de la machine pour pouvoir visualiser les éléments qui sont désormais stockés sous le nom de "éléments locaux" et sont utilisés dès lors qu'iCloud a été activé pour le partage des mots de passe. Le cas échéant pensez aussi à utiliser SOS Trousseau pour vérifier l'intégrité du fichier.


----------



## pp771995 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

je ne comprends pas la manipulation qu'il faut faire ! quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? merci beaucoup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, et bienvenue,

Pour ajouter à ta confusion, si tu ne lis pas l'anglais : https://discussions.apple.com/message/23481832#23481832 (clique sur les mots bleus)

= on peut détruire le contenu du dossier Keychains de la Bibliothèque de notre Maison (et perdre tous nos anciens mots de passe),
ou on peut essayer de resynchroniser le mot de passe de connexion comme le décrit shellcode dans le sujet ci-dessus,
ou on peut sortir d'iCloud Keychain = https://discussions.apple.com/message/23490585#23490585


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2013)

OS X Mavericks v10.9.1: Repeated prompts to unlock "Local Items" keychain


----------

